# Theatre Technician: Application test



## rsmentele (Jul 8, 2010)

I am in the process of hiring some new theatre technicians. Something I want to initiate this go around is an application test, as a way to wean out some non qualified applicants, and also test how much I may need to train a new employee once they are hired. 

Does anyone else use a test when accepting applications? How has it worked for you?

Also to go along with that I was hoping for some input on what everyone thinks I should include in the test. I don’t need anything overly difficult. I’m looking to hire people that may be in college pursuing their theatre degree, or someone with some basic theatre experience not going the college route. My technicians are involved in set construction, scenic painting, light hang and focus, backstage run crew, and spotlight operation; just to give you an idea of what they should be knowledgeable about. 

The only things I have thought of so far are a basic tool/ equipment identification, and a stage layout identification (Stage Right/Left, Upstage, exc.) 

What else do you guys think I should add, or make sure to include in the test? 

All input is greatly appreciated, even if you think a test is not a good idea! Let me know,

Thank you


----------



## Footer (Jul 8, 2010)

The issue with a test that only tests knowledge is that you could pass over someone that has a great work ethic and common sense because they don't know what a sabre saw is. Don't test on anything you can teach in 5 minutes. A good work ethic, common sense, and a good personality is by far the most important thing. 


sent from my HTC Incredible


----------



## JChenault (Jul 8, 2010)

Well - yes - but

While I agree with footer's sentiment, I would also opine that a desire to work in the field and an excitement about technical theatre is also vital. It is not clear to me how they could have that desire and excitement without some exposure to doing it.

So I would probably ask the applicant about what experience he has had. If he has been an electrician then I would expect him to be able to recognize a PAR vs elipsoidal vs Fresnel. If he has built scenery I would expect him to recognize a table saw. 

As you are willing to hire folks in college, I think you want to filter for aptitude and capability instead of knowledge. But you should use some basic questions to make sure the candidate is not blowing smoke up your ear. I would probably not do a formal test.


----------



## erosing (Jul 8, 2010)

I test informally on the job (I work by referrals, and most often with the same pool of people - no applications necessary). I usually will do a few of these to a new person or when I need someone to switch over to electrics, but I think it will give you a good idea: focus the first light or two to see what they can do before they see everyone else, ask them to fix a non-working instrument, see what they can do at the board if that's where I am, and if it's a heavy wiring or install day I'll ask them some things about the code. But, like I said, I don't do this often, and it's just so that we know where to put them immediately, don't want to stick someone afraid of heights on a ladder do we?

If you want to test them this is what I would say: I would do a heavy tool knowledge test, and then grade it accordingly (you'd be surprised who knows how to use a pipe cutter and not the correct wrench). Or asking them to grab you the correct tools for a few jobs and how to do it (at least they know the tool if not the name then). If you require everyone to paint at some point, a few simple painting tests might not be bad. I'd look at what they wore to work for the application if you told them there may be a skills test. I'd see how well they can run a spotlight too perhaps. I'd see how well they hang a light too.

As for what I think you should do, that's different. I'm all for informal tests that gauge the current skills of a worker, but using that as a basis to hire someone long term, I think may leave you with a few good candidates, but not the best workers. How long are you looking for them to stay on? What about when school starts back up, and they have to do their theatre work on campus? I'd take the candidates on a tour of the shop, if anyone's eyes light up, hire them immediately, they'll be more trainable and dedicated to you (happy workers too). On the tour, I would lay out a thing or two that needs to worked on and ask the candidate about it, see what their methodology is for creating/fixing/building it is. Lastly, I'd just talk to them a bit about where they are in life, what they are doing for their education now, and where they want to be in a few years (yeah I know it sounds typical interview question, but if they are constantly learning and active in leading their own education, you just found yourself an amazing person to have on staff, if they are simply a college student getting their theatre degree following the standard path they might not be more valuable as an employee than anyone else). But then I live in a dream world.

I should note, that I don't mean any offense to anyone, by what I said. If I have offended you, my apologies.


----------



## Footer (Jul 8, 2010)

Are you hiring people for overhire to help in a pinch or are you looking for people that can be autonomous? Are you paying more more then 10 dollars an hour? Are you offering more then 30 hours a week? 

sent from my HTC Incredible


----------



## rsmentele (Jul 8, 2010)

To answer a few more questions. The position is around 10 per hour, and the hours vary depending on how much the person is available, and if we are running a show or are in a load-in period. We are a regional theatre and run shows for 6 weeks, and have a 10 day load-in. So for load in I could use them 40hrs+, and for the run of the show, I use them 15-20/wk. I would like the employee to stay as long as they would like. I have had people with lots of different skill levels and experiance and how I use them is dependent on that. The reason for the a test is not nessasarily to see if they are smart/intelligent enough, but to gauge how much experiance and training they have or will need. I have trained employees from square one, and they have grown to become very knowledgable; however, at this point I need some people who don't need much training and will be good to go. With the economy the way it is, whenever I put an ad out I am flooded with applications, and need to find an additional way to screen the applicants who are just applying because its a job from those who truly know what is going on.


----------



## len (Jul 8, 2010)

Give them a purposely messed up piece of cable and tell the to coil it without being too specific. If they can't work the kinks out, or don't even try, cut them loose. 

I also use what is commonly referred to as the "fv$K utterance" test. If you swear during the interview and they are shocked, chances are they'll never feel comfortable around others who do.


----------



## erosing (Jul 8, 2010)

Are you saying that people within the theatre community are flooding you or that everyone is flooding you? If the latter, I would look at their resume/references - no theatre no work. If the former, well then, you should feel pretty lucky to choose from all that, in that case, I'd see if anyone gave a reference you know and can call. 

If you aren't getting any resumes from theatre folk, shoot me a PM and I can talk to some people I know closer to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erosing (Jul 8, 2010)

len said:


> I also use what is commonly referred to as the "fv$K utterance" test. If you swear during the interview and they are shocked, chances are they'll never feel comfortable around others who do.



I'm now going to intentionally use that one, that is brilliant. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 8, 2010)

Hmmm, in addition to "How to *write* a resume," perhaps we need a "How to *read* a resume" for employers/interviewers. For instance, 
"I see on your resume you ran lights for ten of your high school's shows. What kind of board was it?"
"You list woodworking as one of your skills. What power tools are you familiar/comfortable with?"
"You've done props for a lot of shows. Where would you go to find a left-handed credenza?"
"So you want to be on show run crew. What would you wear, and what tools would you carry on your person?"
and so on....

If you can't tell, I think intelligent interviews are more appropriate than stock tests. But by way of furthering discussion, here's a method I use in class: Print out a portion, maybe 100 terms, from our glossary (or make up your own list). Just the terms. Ask the candidate to tell you about as many as he/she can. Or say "Define five," or ten, or whatever.

Just my 2¢.


len said:


> ... I also use what is commonly referred to as the "fv$K utterance" test. If you swear during the interview and they are shocked, chances are they'll never feel comfortable around others who do.


That wouldn't fly with many corporate Human Resources departments.


----------



## MrsFooter (Jul 8, 2010)

1) I thought that's what resumes were for. Surely if someone has worked a good number of shows for some reputable theatres, you can confidentially deduct that they know their stage directions. Of course, it's natural to watch new techs for the first couple days, and see what their strengths and weaknesses are, but the hiring party, isn't that _your_ job to figure out who knows their ****?

2) Personally, if I were brought in for a per diem position and on my first day I was handed multiple choice test, I'd hand it back and walk out. When someone shows you their resume and you start asking them kindergarten questions, you're kind-of insulting their experience.

3) At $10 an hour with no guaranteed minimum, the phrase "you get what you pay for" comes to mind. I don't even leave the house for $10 an hour, unless it's for a close friend and followed by free beer. Anyone who takes that pay is either a) a monkey or b) doing you a huge favor. Either way, beggers can't be choosers. Quit worrying about what they can and can't do and find people who are hard workers and eager learners.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 10, 2010)

I have to disagree with @MrsFooter, a test can be tactfully done at high levels of corporate theater and can be a great way to sort out those who fluff their resumes. 

Also, $10/hour may be a decent wage in Wisconsin since pay varies greatly around the country. I know that it can be kind of low, but as stated, this is community theater.

On that note, I used tests not in the hiring process but in the promotion process. I created two levels of overhire. The first, initial level was at about $8/hour (this was a decade ago) and that was strictly through interview. Taking the test was an option for techs who wanted a greater pay ($10-11/hour). However, certain positions required training and "certification" before they were able to perform the task. We required only trained staff to use the Genie/Uplift (we had both manufacturers). Anyone who was going into a fall protection zone had to be trained for obvious reasons.

I may still have a copy of the test that I used. I'll check around and get back to you.


----------



## Footer (Jul 10, 2010)

ruinexplorer said:


> Also, $10/hour may be a decent wage in Wisconsin since pay varies greatly around the country. I know that it can be kind of low, but as stated, this is community theater.


 
Even in the midwest IA overhire starts at 13. The op stated that this is regional theatre. At that pay level you are going to get what you get. You can not expect regional theatre work when you are paying bar band wages. Anyone with a good resume is not going to work for that. You are really just going to have to look for good people and train them for the gig. If quality people do turn up you have to question why they are working for that wage.

sent from my HTC Incredible


----------



## wolf825 (Jul 10, 2010)

Tests....hmm..if it was only 'so simple'. 

While I concur with what has been said so far--please understand that a test can only give you part of the information with which to find a 'good' technician..or employee. And depending on your residence, an unannounced test may or may not be a legally allowed basis entirely for hiring or not hiring an applicant--sometimes they can only be used for evaluation or assessment purposes. Such things a 'test' cannot always tell you which I find invaluable are timeliness--are they on time, every time and when they arrive are they ready to work? Also basic safety considerations and basic safety practices and considerations while on a stage or doing construction etc--its one thing for a tech to 'know' a safe practice on a written test--but its entirely another to see if they follow it and know WHY such a safe practice is in place to begin with. Another aspect is how well does a tech adapt or learn or is opening to learning..and how well do they take and follow direction vs doing what they think is best or improvising or cut corners? A quick look at someones tools or what they bring to a gig and how they jump in, are proactive to stay busy while on your dime, or how they stand around waiting for direction can tell me a ton about them and how they will work out and what I can trust them with. Plus if others whom I know and whom I work with can vouch for, back up or even recommend a person---that also goes a long way beyond any written test can. So there is more to a test then written answers...

So while a 'test' is an OK starter for basic knowledge--for me I try and find out from the possible employee what their motivation and enthusiasm and drive is for this work--find out what their 'motto' or pride they take in their work stems from. Some people may know the skills well, but have a poor attitude or unprofessional attitude which just doesn't cut it--they may get 'star struck' or ogle over celebrities unprofessionally & act out of place or get distracted by the 'show' and forget the 'work' and reason they are their--to do a job. They may be argumentative or not get along well and play with others. Find out from the person how they assess their own knowledge and understanding....and simply ask if they feel they can conform to learning more or adapting to your venue's practices. Also see if they have worked with anyone you know who you can call to confirm or check with for their views.. 

If all you are looking for is a written knowledge test--the list is endless in tool use & identifcation, fixture and part identification, proper stage ettiquitte and attire, safety, construction & paint basics, electrics/electrical safety and basics, lighting and sound equipment knowledge and so on and so on and so on... So you can take that knowledge test to be as specific and detailed as you may want it to be. But one thing I will say--IF you give a written test or ANY test--make SURE it is 100% correct in the question you ask and the answer you expect. I have taken few 'tests' in my day for some venue's which I am fine with doing....only to find the question or answer option is wrong...or the person 'checking' the test was not at least knowledgable in the answer and test...and which would then cause a discussion exposing the testers ignorance... This I find to be a pet peeve--because it forces me to ask--why you are giving a test if even you do not know the proper answer or the topic? Its insulting and infuriating and a slap against your venue if the person giving a test couldn't pass that test themselves.. I got into one argument once on a 'test'---I was asked to tie a bowline on a bight which I did out of many other knots in the skill test....but the 'tester' insisted I had tied a figure 8 loop or prusik or something else--and that I failed his test. Now if I make a mistake or am not sure--I admit it--but if I am right and know what I did is right--then I am a pitbull about it...so I called BS. Long story short--his boss who I intereviewed with earlier got involved...after some words and a demonstration--the boss was really embarrassed at how his guy didn't know WTF he was talkin about and was giving a test which I obviously passed but his guy couldn't... So if you are bold enough to give a test--just make sure you know fully what you are asking & its answers..and that your staff can pass such a test with ease. If all you know is a one-line or book answer--you should check on how well YOU know the test/topic question enough to justify asking it of someone else... 


JMO...

-w


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 10, 2010)

Footer said:


> Even in the midwest IA overhire starts at 13. The op stated that this is regional theatre. At that pay level you are going to get what you get. You can not expect regional theatre work when you are paying bar band wages. Anyone with a good resume is not going to work for that. You are really just going to have to look for good people and train them for the gig. If quality people do turn up you have to question why they are working for that wage.



Um, yes, you made my point exactly. Since this is what the OP is asking for. I'd expect IA to make more. They generally make more than other non-union entities, even though the non-union entity can charge an equal or greater amount per hour. The OP expects to have to do some training, and just because a qualified person works for a lower wage does not always make them suspect. 


> Something I want to initiate this go around is an application test, as a way to wean out some non qualified applicants, and also test how much I may need to train a new employee once they are hired. <snip>
> I’m looking to hire people that may be in college pursuing their theatre degree, or someone with some basic theatre experience not going the college route.


----------

